# Gorge 10-21



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

The Gorge was typical for late Oct, we finished up with 116 fish "in the boat". Lakers 3-7 lbs making most of the number, kokes, bows and smallies made up the rest. I expect the lakers to get better toward the end of the month as they move into spawn, pups can be found on submerged rocky slopes adjacent to deeper water feeding aggressively, work them just like you would large or smallmouth. We had several triples and I have to say the lakers wore me out.
On the water at 8:30 am and off at 4 pm
Water temps averaged 53.6
Algae is is in full swing
Depths fished were 12-45 ft
White tubes with 1/8 oz heads (allowed to slowly flutter down)
Weather was perfect with very little wind up until 2 pm


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish! Glad to see a Gorge report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! Nice fish.

That koke is awesome.


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

You do know that all kokanee caught,are to returned immediately? That doesn't mean throw it in the boat ,take pics,and then chuck it back in the water. You do know that the kokanee season is closed right? You do know all of these things right?????


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I know the rules my friend, nice try.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Nicely done Skeet.

And don't quit posting pictures because someone is going to have a conniption about it. Especially someone who doesn't know what he is talking about


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Nicely done Skeet.
> 
> And don't quit posting pictures because someone is going to have a conniption about it. Especially someone who doesn't know what he is talking about


He knows exactly what he is talking about. From the Fishing Guidebook:


> Flaming Gorge Reservoir, Daggett County See Fishing across state lines on page 7 for license and permit requirements.
> 
> All kokanee salmon caught from Sept. 10 through Nov. 30 must be immediately released.
> 
> ...


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not on a stringer, or other retaining device. It does not say that you can not take a picture or bring it out of the water. Good post, looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There is no need for any more debate about the picture of the fish.
The Forum is here for posting pictures and trip reports.
No laws were broken here so leave it alone.

This kind of nonsense is causing many of our members to quit posting about their trips.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

That sure is a great kokenee! Awesome shot!!!!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Great report! That koke is a brute. You sure know how to fish the gorge.....you make the place look like a fish tank for gods sakes. Keep up the great work and posts!


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dodger said:


> Nicely done Skeet.
> 
> And don't quit posting pictures because someone is going to have a conniption about it. Especially someone who doesn't know what he is talking about


I'm assuming that this was directed at me? Show me in the regs,where I don't know what I'm talking about. Knowing the regs and following the regs are two different things.

Thanks fishrmn ,a least someone gets it.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

fishingfan57 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done Skeet.
> ...


Yes Fishingfan you are wrong here. My best example is the bull trout in Idaho. Those cannot be removed from the water. Those terms were applied to that fish up there in clear language. If that language applied to the kokes it would flat out say so. The regs are not something to be implied or assumed like you are trying to do. I can assure you with great confidence that you are in the wrong here.

This part.......
"Immediately released means that the fish should be quickly unhooked and released back into the water where caught. Fish that must
be immediately released cannot be held on a stringer, or in a live well or any other container or restraining device."

Hmm, I don't see the fish being held on a stringer, in a live well, or container or restraining device. So obviously both of you DON'T get it. As stated before there was nothing about removing it from the water. I have heard this same cry baby crap thrown at me for Little Dell and a few other places that are [email protected] waters.

To the original poster......
Please don't let a few pot stirring guys convince you not to post. You posts are very much enjoyed.


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess it's a matter of what Immediately means . To me it means fish is caught,brought to the boat.Where it is either unhooked and returned ,or netted unhooked and returned immediately to the water. Thats the way I read the regs ,as I bet most fish cops would read it the same way.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> boat |b?t|
> noun
> 1 a small vessel propelled on water by oars, sails, or an engine: a fishing boat | [ as modifier ] : a boat trip.
> • (in general use) a ship of any size.
> ...


A boat could be construed to be a container.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

fishingfan57 said:


> I guess it's a matter of what Immediately means . *To me *it means fish is caught,brought to the boat.Where it is either unhooked and returned ,or netted unhooked and returned immediately to the water. Thats the way I read the regs ,as I bet most fish cops would read it the same way.


The bolded and underlined part is where you lost your agurement.

No rules and/or laws were broken.....and at 11 posts it is a shame you have nothing positive to add here. :?

I sure hope the original poster keeps posting up his great stuff......a fisherman that can do that great at the gorge sure is a great addition to this site!


----------

